# Duke's progress pictures



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to keep posting pictures of Duke so yall can see him as he grows up, he's a liver sable. 

This was him the day I picked him up at 14 weeks old.









sitting in my jeep



























he's 15 weeks now and in just the week I've had him hes grown and changed quite a bit


















out cold on my foot


















tried to get one of his chest









the pictures below of him are at 1 and 3 months before I picked him up.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He looks so happy in the pictures when he is with you!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Awwww very cute. I've not seen a liver sable before, but then again I had no idea what a sable was before I got mine. Ha ha. Thanks for the posting the pictures. Cant wait to see how he looks all grown up


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

He's grown so much since I last posted anything here but here are a few more pics. Hes 8 months old now and just over 70lbs. He is definitely a bit spastic, but has a great personality amd im considering training him to become a therapy dog and bring him to hospitals.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

What a unique look. Love him.


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Just s couple more.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

That color. I like it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tomas13216 (Feb 9, 2014)

Never seen one that color. Great looking G S D!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He's looking good! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Got your message!!
Glad everything is well.
Duke is very unique and good looking!!!


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Where'd my little puppy go? 3 month and 8 months, he's grown soooo fast


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Very handsome boy! Like his color too. And your face in the picture of him at 3 months lol!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Liver love <3


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

It is known as a liver colored purebred GSD 

[
QUOTE=tomas13216;5091082]Never seen one that color. Great looking G S D![/QUOTE]


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Duke is 9 months old today and luckily its really nice out so I took doors and windows off my jeep, took him for a ride and then for a walk along the trails.. of course he found the mud!


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

he is truly one beautiful pup!!!
congrats.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

most all your pics are sideways and it's killing me. it's too easy to turn them using photobucket editor or even MS paint. awesome looking dog though!


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Im uploading them from my phone


----------



## LeCielEstRouge (Jul 4, 2012)

I loooove your boy!! He's seriously adorable.


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Considering adopting this beautiful 1 y/o, her and Duke get along great.


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

She is beautiful, but what is her temperament like.


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

She is just like Duke actually, mild mannered and playful at times. Gets along with the dogs cats and children just fine


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

Big_Krutz said:


> She is just like Duke actually, mild mannered and playful at times. Gets along with the dogs cats and children just fine


Then, I would say it is something you should consider. If you have the means and ability to provide a home for a dog while honestly thinking about the consequences, good and bad, then I say go for it.


----------

